# Covid passport and vaccination for kids?



## Eureka101 (30 Sep 2021)

Hi all,

Whilst I’m aware that vaccination is currently not offered for children under 12, curious as to the likelihood of vaccination and covid passports becoming required for international travel for children below the age of 12?
Any links to information or informed comment would be gratefully received.

Thankyou


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 Sep 2021)

Have you tried Google or the other multiple sources online to answer your questions?


----------



## Eureka101 (1 Oct 2021)

Morning Paul, yes, I’m aware of Israel having already implemented for children below 12 and that Pfizer have submitted a report in the US.
I guess my question is more specific to Europe and whilst I appreciate no one has a crystal ball, based on the knowledge and insight within this thread could it be ‘assumed’ that’s it’s only a matter of time before the age group below 12 must be vaccinated to travel or show negative test just like adults?
Therefore from a timeline point of view would it be reasonable to expect that international travel this Christmas may we’ll require children under the age of 12 to be vaccinated?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (1 Oct 2021)

Eureka101 said:


> Morning Paul, yes, I’m aware of Israel having already implemented for children below 12 and that Pfizer have submitted a report in the US.
> I guess my question is more specific to Europe and whilst I appreciate no one has a crystal ball, based on the knowledge and insight within this thread could it be ‘assumed’ that’s it’s only a matter of time before the age group below 12 must be vaccinated to travel or show negative test just like adults?
> Therefore from a timeline point of view would it be reasonable to expect that international travel this Christmas may we’ll require children under the age of 12 to be vaccinated?


Well we know the vaccines do provide protection even to very young children. The question is whether its worth it, given that children seem to recover well from getting the virus,  obviously children with underlying conditions might need extra protection.

I can't see this being a mass rollout but I can see vaccines being available to young children and then it's the parents that will decide.

Vaccination of children will come with an awful lot of questions for everyone involved but generally having a child vaccinated has been a positive since the MMR was invented and Pfizer has another vaccine called prenvar , I think, that was originally made for pediatric pneumonia and really helped against the disease, so ,they have experience in ensuring that pediatric vaccines are safe.

Personally I don't think children should'nt need to be vaccinated to travel but who knows what countries will ask for it.

There are so many ifs and buts with this its difficult to see where it will end up.

Apologies if I sounded cranky in my original post


----------



## Eureka101 (1 Oct 2021)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Paul, really appreciate your thoughts.
No apology required, it was a reasonable response to someone requesting your time and input.
Thanks again.


----------



## Bluefin (1 Oct 2021)

Countries that I have visited this summer.. 

Uk - Vax cert required to visit tourist sites required for over 12s
Italy.. Same
France.. Same
Belgium.. Never asked for vax cert

I wouldn't travel anywhere abroad with kids older than 12 without vax cert as your holiday could be potentially ruined 

Kids under 12 were not required to have vax cert access tourist sites. 

Speculation.. I believe u12s won't be required to be vaccinated to travel. 
Btw its totally wrong (apart from compromised) u12s to be vaccinated until rest of the world has been vaccinated... Ireland should be giving away all their vaccines to these countries and encouraging other first world leaders to do the same.


----------

